# is geting a pitbull pup at 4 months to old



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

get a pitbul pup at 4months to old will it be hard to train i would like your opinion on this i would be greatfull for any help on this


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

It's not too old. I got Twi at about 4 months. You just have to start training. Whether or not it's harder has to do with what the pup was allowed to do before you got it. At that age they catch on pretty quick.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

thank you apreciate it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I got Stack at 2 years old and he was no problem to work with.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

depends if it was 4 months UNSOCIALIZED with people, dogs, places, noises and untrained then I would ask you if this is your first pit dog. If the answer is yes, I wouldn't recommend it. ONce the dog passes 3 months his brain spunge effect goes away and new things might be harder to deal with and can cause huge stress on the dog and he may not act as you'd like him too when expose to those situations. It is a lot more work to work bad behaviors out of the dog and this is when experience comes into play.


----------



## lexie's_dad (Apr 16, 2010)

No dog is ever 'too old'!!!! They can be trained up until the day they pass on. A lot of people prefer to get adult dogs as they are often already housebroken and a lot of times trained. I did adopt Lexie at 12 weeks however and am now experiencing the 'joys' of babyhood all over again (my kids are teens). That is getting up every 4 hours to take her outside, dealing with the almost weekly vet visits for shots, checkups, sudden illnesses, etc. and cleaning up 'accidents'. Add the joy and expense of puppy kindergarten and then regular obedience classes, buying tons of toys, leashes, collars, treats for training, etc., etc., etc.!  Oh and since puppies have never been walked on a leash there's the joy of them balking like crazy when it's potty or walk time! LOL. But dang they are cute little love bugs!!!!


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

he's not my first pitbull to have i grew up with and trained my own very well he best i had sadly i had to put him down it hurts every i time i think about but i just never got a pup at that age i got a pup around 6 to 8 weeks thats why i was asking you to be more prepared always good to be ahead of things you know


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

at 4 months he is still trainable.
here is a nice development link for those who would like to read it. =) I think it is pretty helpful and dead on with development mentally and stages such as fear.

Developmental Stages


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

No that’s a good age almost any age could be a good age depending on the dog. As far as having a reasonable age for a more stable dog is great. He is only 4 months you should make shore that he has gotten all his shots.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i got pumpkin at 6 months- she was fairly easy to train altho house training a 6 month old is no fun she was smart and caught on very quick the age i think is to late i would say is about 7 months but everyone is different-as some one else said as long as its been socialized you really shouldnt have any problems.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i'll be sure to do that with he's shots i took a pic of him he's my avatar im going to name him Duke,
and i got pics of he's bothers to in my profile if ya'll want to check them out thanks


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I think 4 months is a good age for the dog to still be trained but the factors are going to be whether or not the dog had been socialized, potty trained and things like that. The dog would not have had all his shots by then because he would need at least 2 more sets of shots up to 6 months. And then after a year old, he will need another set of shots. Good luck though, puppies can be an adventure!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> at 4 months he is still trainable.
> here is a nice development link for those who would like to read it. =) I think it is pretty helpful and dead on with development mentally and stages such as fear.
> 
> Developmental Stages


thank you for the link I gotta keep that around instead of googling it up all the time =):roll:


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah thanks for the link its very helpful


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I have to agree that no age is a problem to train if the right owner and dog are paired. If it was to late after 3 months or 7 months then I guess more dogs are doomed jmo .....


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> thank you for the link I gotta keep that around instead of googling it up all the time =):roll:





eddy said:


> yeah thanks for the link its very helpful


no problem guys. =)

David, lol! I started faving all my finds so now I have a list of doggy things. xD I took over Mark's laptop! it is practically flooded now. ahaha

:woof:


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

for someone to take in any dog over eight weeks old seems to be going out of fashion, what a sad trend.
you should always try to learn the history of the socialization of your dog no matter what age, not that it will make you not want them, but it will make you more aware of how to handle your dog and thier needs when you take them into your home.
always remember that all dogs are different and a well socialized eight week old pup may become just as much or more of a handfull then a non socialized and/or trained one year old dog.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

megz said:


> for someone to take in any dog over eight weeks old seems to be going out of fashion, what a sad trend.


I know. My pups don't leave till 12 weeks (3 months) after being fully vaccinated. (excluding rabies)


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Dogs never stop learning as long as you are willing to each them...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I know. My pups don't leave till 12 weeks (3 months) after being fully vaccinated. (excluding rabies)


You are a responsible breeder and you take time to expose them to things, dogs and scenarios. If you someone simply backyard breeds and keeps the puppy caged or isolated until 4 months, IMO it is going to be a lot of work. I'd take a pup from you at a year old because I know what you are doing with the dogs and I know I am getting a socialized dog. However, I wouldnt take a pup from someone who did what I stated up top.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the info guys i think i have time to teach the pup


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Just be *CONSISTENT* in your training and things should go fine. Age usually don't matter unless you got a dog who just refuses to do it. Most pitties are eager to please and highly trainable not matter the age.
Good luck...I do not think that you will have a problem if you do do know that there is always someone on her who can give you awesome advice.


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

Got Betsy just shy of being 2 years old. She's one faithful girl! FOOD MOTIVATED AS HECK so very easy to train. Still working on he DA but it's much better and ever-improving!
Dogs are never to old to learn. Especially if they love and respect you which APBT's are notoriously known for.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

in my opinion it all depends on how much training the pup has had up to that point i would not want to take one that had no training and socialization that would make your life kinda hard.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I got Bruno at 11 months, and he wasn't trained at all.

It only took him a week to learn the basic commands like sit,stay,come,lay down and nice to meet you(shake)

Just make sure you get the hand motions correct,and don't confuse him. My mom did this and poor Bruno didn't know if he was suppose to shake or lay downs,so he did a mixture of both haha.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> I know. My pups don't leave till 12 weeks (3 months) after being fully vaccinated. (excluding rabies)


I agree. I think a good breeder would want to keep the pups a heck of a lot longer than 8 weeks for *many* reasons. 
Not to mention, most good breeders dont make a lot of money - they do it more for the love of the breed. At least that is my opinion. And arent so quick to sell them to a potentially bad match.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I got Tyson at 7 months, in this video he is 12-13 months but these are commands he learned and listened to after only one month of training ( no exagerration), although Rotties might learn a bit faster than pits, it's not that a huge difference in intelligence. What apbt might lack in comparison to Rotts in intelligence, they make up for in food drive. They will learn anything if trained with food and persistence.

This is my Rottie I got at 7 months old who was never trained and lived in cramped quarters with little exercise till I got him. These are all commands he mastered in 1 month. I am a first time dog owner.

4 months is fine.


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the info


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

A heck of a lot of people think 3 months is too old, let alone 4 months..That's only because they don't know any better. Personally, as an owner and a breeder of APBTs for several years, I prefer the older pup, 12 - 16 wks. They are easier because their minds are more mature in my opinion. They can also hold their bladder longer than an 8 wk old.. LOL....


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

good point kimber.thanks for the info


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I would say never too late, but depends on how dedicated you are!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I would say never too late, but depends on how dedicated you are!


:goodpost: Totally agree. 
My dad adopted a dog from the pound who is already 4 years old and he is such a great loving dog. My dad has dedicated a lot of time to this boy and it totally shows. He goes to work with my dad and he even goes to gigs with his band. In the short time they've been together they have already created a strong bond and it is so beautiful to see  :woof::woof:


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

well fellas i dont have to worry about get the 4 months old pup that i wanted and took a few pics of,cause that stupid owner sold the pup after i put a payment on him to hold him.i was going to pick him up the next day,and she sold him cause she said the person offered her more money.thats ok i got my money back and bought a beautiful 11 week old pup i have him home now so i dont have to worry about him get sold on me.thats twice that happend to me.anyway i have a few pics if you want to check him out.and thanks again for your advice.


----------



## blackjer (May 15, 2010)

eddy said:


> well fellas i dont have to worry about get the 4 months old pup that i wanted and took a few pics of,cause that stupid owner sold the pup after i put a payment on him to hold him.i was going to pick him up the next day,and she sold him cause she said the person offered her more money.thats ok i got my money back and bought a beautiful 11 week old pup i have him home now so i dont have to worry about him get sold on me.thats twice that happend to me.anyway i have a few pics if you want to check him out.and thanks again for your advice.


Post some pics! I got my first pit when she was 7 months old and she has been grea.


----------

